# Official Thread: Bulls vs. Rockets



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

They're in Houston, that alone stands for a Loss.
Officiating will be questionable. They will call this game for the Rockets. Curry will 2 fouls in the 1st quarter allowing Blount to do his "dirty" work on Yao. Which will proceed to a huge run by the Rockets. 
They will lose Francis on screen and rolls and he will score big.
I am taping this game too, whenever I have to do that, the games usually are bad blowouts or very low-scoring defeats. It's like someone up there does not want me to have a copy of a good Bull's game. But I have to tape it since I am not gonna be home.
This blows!
Rockets 109
Bulls 88
NO DEFENSE AGAIN allowing 100+ points to the opponents!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

That' sounds very possible.

But I want to be optimistic.

OT:
Bulls 102
Rockets 100


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

yup

I want to win, but if we win I'm sure it'll be a very close game.

Rockets 98 Bulls 100

And if we lose, I want to see a close score. Defensive effort. 

something like,
Rockets 98 Bulls 95

I don't care about the stats, Because the stats doesn't matter anymore. The games against Lakers showed me what our young guys are capable of doing.

I know that Curry is capable of becoming the Bulls scoring leader. 

I'm sure Tyson will grab 8+ boards for the remainder of the season. 

Jalen Rose.... let's just hope he's bringing his best game and dish out lots of assist. Because when he did that we won.

I don't care if the Bulls lose tonight. But, I'm affraid that Cartwright is still chasing for wins. And that leads him to play the veterans in the fourth quarter to finish up the game. And I believe that Cartwright did that because he thinks these veterans provide us defense. Well, I don't care if they do provide us defense. We need our young guys to be out there in critical moments. To make their own mistakes and learn from their mistakes. It didn't happen when Cartwright keeps holding them on the bench for the rest of the fourth quarter. 

The rest of the season is not about losing or winning anymore. We already know that our team is improving in terms of individuals. Now it's all about developing team play. We have to learn from the Grizzlies. We don't want to end up like the Clippers. So, let's just sit back and watch what's the remainder of the season is going to be like.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Anyone excited about the possibility of Eddy throttling Yao? That would be some good PR for us on ESPN...

...hope it happens.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

As a Rockets fan I really fear this game, it's exactly the type of game we have been losing again and again all year long: after 2 or 3 straight victories, the Rockets struggling to find its game and they face some -theoretically- weaker team, they need to win to confirm they are a really playoff contender...and they lose. It's being happening all year long; you already beat us in Chicago, or we all saw what happened with the Clippers (we won, but we probably should have lost to be honest).
I hope this time is different, we play at home which makes a big difference for us, but one thing I have learnt about the Rockets is that it's absolutely impossible to try to predict the outcome of its games or try to guess how we're gonna play. I hope tonight we show the best side, not the worst.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> As a Rockets fan I really fear this game, it's exactly the type of game we have been losing again and again all year long: after 2 or 3 straight victories, the Rockets struggling to find its game and they face some -theoretically- weaker team, they need to win to confirm they are a really playoff contender...and they lose. It's being happening all year long; you already beat us in Chicago, or we all saw what happened with the Clippers (we won, but we probably should have lost to be honest).
> I hope this time is different, we play at home which makes a big difference for us, but one thing I have learnt about the Rockets is that it's absolutely impossible to try to predict the outcome of its games or try to guess how we're gonna play. I hope tonight we show the best side, not the worst.


I agree with you and i am not putting my team now, but we are not a good team on the road. Your team is back in the playoff hunt and you really need to beat a team like us. That being said, i hope you don't


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls, bad, road, lose. 

Maybe somebody dunks on Yao.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe somebody dunks on Yao.


uh.......NOPE. Curry will get pushed around like a little whipped pup. no chance of a win for the Bulls tonight.....come on ping pong balls!!! Bad loss tonight again.:yes:


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Francis will kill both Jamal and Jay :dead: :dead: 

Mobley and Rose will challenge each other to decide who's the best ball-hog...

Yao will have problem facing Curry and Chandler. But, Yao is smart and can change the game without scoring.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I'll take the bulls by 7

101-94

Curry Finishes with 19 and 8 
Chandler has the big game with 22 and 12
Crawford goes 4-9 and finsishes with 13
Williams goes 4-9 and finishes with 13
Rose goes 8-20 and finshes with 23


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> Francis will kill both Jamal and Jay :dead: :dead:
> 
> Mobley and Rose will challenge each other to decide who's the best ball-hog...
> ...


He may offensively. But he is hardly a defensive stopper, and If I know jamal and Jay, they will go right back at him. Trust me, they are not scared.....


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

I think we actually match up pretty good against Houston....

If Curry gets dogged by Yao (which I doubt), Tyson can always step in (Tyson gives Yao fits)

Hopefully BC doesn't do the Yell on Yao matchup again! (that was totally dumb)

If we can slow down Shaq, we can slow down Yao.


Should be a good game.

Bulls 102
Houston 100

P.S. - Crawford and Yell play well.



:yes: :grinning:


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

*How much love will we get * 

From ESPN and TNT if we beat the crap out of Houston?

:no: :no:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

We are going to lose BIG. I mean blowout. 

Somewhere along the lines of 
Houston 104
Chicago 76

Just face it: We suck. :yes: 


And always will :yes: 

Chandler is a bust. Curry is a bust. Williams is a bust. Fizer is a injured bust. Marshall sucks. Bagaric sucks. Crawford is a bust.

Quick ?: Who am I?(impersonating)


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

I hope we don't wear our Road Blacks. I think it's psychological, but we seem to run around and play especially clueless in those unis. The reds seem to make us play like a more legitimate team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ouch. Awful start. 18-5


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Typical road performance so far. This is bad.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I hope we blow them out so that ESPN is forced to print out our rosters in a mad dash pre-sportscenter so they can spit out facts on a team they could care less about.

But more likely, we lose. I'll be watching UCONN-SYRACUSE instead


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Bulls will win it by 5


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

so much for the Yell experiment at the 3...


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

It looks like Bill is going to pull alot of the starters


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

how many travelling calls do we have by now? sheesh...settle down guys.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm not sure pulling Crawford was good, he was the only one who could hit


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

offense foul, here is our comeback


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Jalen at his absolute worst tonight. We get down a few, so Jalen decides it's time to start jacking up shots to get us back into it. Instead, it once again takes us completely out of our game plan, and the game is over just like that. Thanks Jalen. F**king pathetic.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

the Bulls can come back from 22


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Might as well put Crawford and Williams in there.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Antawn Jamison: 22 points
Corey Maggette: 25 points
Rick Fox: 23 points
Shane Battier: 17 points
James Posey: 15 points (in the 1st quarter).

Anybody think we might need a SF who can play some defense? Please, lets forget about asking Crawford, Rose and Marshall to play perimeter defense as a group...its not going to happen.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

kismet, I have to agree with you. A small forward that defends, would be nice


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

we're losing 52-25 with time still left in the 2nd qtr.... OOOOOOUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCHHHHHH


:upset:


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

the Bulls are down by 27. My 5 point victory prediction looks near impossible, that is why it will be so sweet


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

It's good to see we emphasized defense coming off the Memphis game


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

not to mention our advanced new-found offense


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey, we'll surely get to see Dillybar in the second half. That has to make it a good game in somebody's book


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Rose and Crawford have taken the most shots so far. Looks like "Selfish-ball" is in full bloom.

And its not like either of them have earned the right to shoot since they're both been playing matador defense all game long.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

I haven't posted in here since the OT loss to Denver. I lost it that night, counseling has done me well. I am a hollow log owwww ummmm relax. I have kept up with all the posts though. Oh and sorry MikeDC for making you bleep my post back then


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Rose and Crawford have taken the most shots so far. Looks like "Selfish-ball" is in full bloom.
> 
> And its not like either of them have earned the right to shoot since they're both been playing matador defense all game long.


Crawford is the only one playing well


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

I can't blame Rose or Crawford, the guys on the inside are missing two-footers


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> Crawford is the only one playing well


He may be _shooting well_, but that doesn't mean he's _playing_ well. He's taken 9 shots on his own. Chandler and Curry have taken 9 shots combined. Somethings not right when your shot distribution has your pg leading the team in shots taken.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FBarley</b>!
> I can't blame Rose or Crawford, the guys on the inside are missing two-footers


Whoa...Chandler and Curry are a combined 4-9 while Crawford's 5-9. That's just a difference of one made shot. Are we really going to give up on our post game that easily?


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm going to stay positive here. The offense looks erratic because the shots aren't falling from the paint. However from beyond the 3-point arc the Bulls are shooting over 66%. Granted that isn't many shots to calibrate their outside shooting, they have been known recently to shoot at an 80% clip from the arc in a game. All they have to do is continue shooting from there and hit close to that percentage. I say no problem


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Whoa...Chandler and Curry are a combined 4-9 while Crawford's 5-9. That's just a difference of one made shot. Are we really going to give up on our post game that easily?



that because they have 5 to's between them already and if you are watching the game they are really not establishing position all that well against Cato and Ming tonight.

they basically started the game with to's and just think what the score would be if Crawford wasnt making shots.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

I didn't say to give up, I just said the inside game has been ugly. including turnovers


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Runs rings around Jalen Rosey 

Corner pocket goes James Posey


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Bulls got it within 18 but can't move it any closer


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We dont play defense*

at all, this is sad. Curry and Chandler are getting punked by Ming, who will be a better offensive player and than offensive, and he is an excellent defensive player.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Bulls just can't*

go on a run...

The 3rd quarter ended 34-34
still down by 22..

hope we are saving the road wins for next year


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

I think Ming is better defensely. I say give a little time though to Curry and Chandler. High school isn't the best place to learn defense since their domination put them above everyone. Bill will stress it and they will learn


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> He may be _shooting well_, but that doesn't mean he's _playing_ well. He's taken 9 shots on his own. Chandler and Curry have taken 9 shots combined. Somethings not right when your shot distribution has your pg leading the team in shots taken.


My sentiments exactly. Whats worse is that Steve Francis is 5-5FG's, 2-2 3pts, and 9-10 from the line. His shot is not being challenged all that well by jamal, and when jamal does actually play him, he gets beat so badly that we are forced to commit fouls. So much for that Superior defense people were talking up:grinning:


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Why don't you point out Jamal's assists too. If the ball wasn't turned over in the paint or missed this wouldn't be an issue


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Jamal has looked better than the rest of the Bulls on defense


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

IT would be an issue. Becuase as Bill has already said (and I agree), our problem is not offense it is DEFENSE. HIs assists are irrelavent if he can't stop his man. Same for the rest of the team. NOBODY is playing good ball tonight....including Jamal.

Sorry to disappoint you.:no:


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

that was an ugly pass though lol


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm not diappointed by your statement, just the Bulls play. His defense has been no more suspect than anyone elses


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FBarley</b>!
> Jamal has looked better than the rest of the Bulls on defense


Even if that were true(and it isn't), it isn't exactly saying a whole lot.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> My sentiments exactly. Whats worse is that Steve Francis is 5-5FG's, 2-2 3pts, and 9-10 from the line. His shot is not being challenged all that well by jamal, and when jamal does actually play him, he gets beat so badly that we are forced to commit fouls. So much for that Superior defense people were talking up:grinning:



Actually hes been challenged and being forced into the help defense unfortunately the help hasnt been very good at all.Francis is a all star and Crawford has been going pretty much toe to toe with him without much help other than Curry.


What shots are you referring too hes only taken 5 and at least 3 were off of good ball movement by the Rockets ?As for his defense I have yet to read where anyone has said he has superior defense only that his defense which was before the season supsect has improved greatly but still is a work in progress.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Well, I was right............we are going to be blownout.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FBarley</b>!
> I'm not diappointed by your statement, just the Bulls play. His defense has been no more suspect than anyone elses


Hence my statement: "NOBODY is playing good ball tonight....including Jamal."



> As for his defense I have yet to read where anyone has said he has superior defense only that his defense which was before the season supsect has improved greatly but still is a work in progress.


Funny, I have read it many times.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Actually I never heard his defense to be superior either. It is better than a majority of his team though. Not saying much there


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Brilliant strategy. Lull them into a false sense of security.
We got them right where we want them.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, we just unleashed the secret weapon. Bagaric.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

"P U; me thinketh this stinketh."

Alf


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

16footer....yeah


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

A record! (# of TO's. 26 so far).


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sicky Dimpkins</b>!
> A record! (# of TO's. 26 so far).


18 of which belong to the starters...


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Hey; when's the varsity game?!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sicky Dimpkins</b>!
> Hey; when's the varsity game?!


Hell, when is the JV game???


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Ok, I feel it is an appropriate moment in time to retract my prediction of the Bulls winning by 5. I'm not saying I was wrong. I attribute it to misalignment of the stars


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

"Let's play 2." Ernie Banks

"Let's not." Sicky Dimpkins


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Christ that was bad


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

I will say one thing. If Rose doesn't do well this team doesn't have a chance. He is the man that keeps this team competitive. Don't kid yourselves into thinking he is a black hole


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm embarrased tonight.....


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FBarley</b>!
> I will say one thing. If Rose doesn't do well this team doesn't have a chance. He is the man that keeps this team competitive. Don't kid yourselves into thinking he is a black hole


You are half right. He would do much better if he wasn't SUCH a black hole.....


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

when did ming get most of his points?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> when did ming get most of his points?


he had 12 in the third qtr


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Bulls lose Rose they would have half as many wins. Who would be the go-to-guy? Who would be double-teamed at any point? Who can hit with more than one on them? The answer is no one.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Posey: 
Before tonight: 38 FG%.
Tonight: 75 FG%.

17 steals and 10 blocks for the Rocket.

:hurl:


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm not backing Rose's defense..it sucks. I'm saying if he doesn't score there is no chance to win


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Jamal had a great stat line, everyone else makes me cry (Jamal actually had an AWESOME stat line) but it means nothing without a win.

GO BULLS! LOSE LOSE LOSE! GET CARMELO!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Jamal had a great stat line, everyone else makes me cry (Jamal actually had an AWESOME stat line) but it means nothing without a win.
> 
> GO BULLS! LOSE LOSE LOSE! GET CARMELO!


Jamal and Eddy played well... (Eddy had a huge 3rd qtr, didn't play the 4th qtr, and didn't get the ball enough in the 2nd qtr)


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*back to back great games*

at least the bulls are putting out a good prodcut for the fans.. oh wait a minute..
i wonder what the record is for bein blown out in 3 straight games??


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: back to back great games*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> at least the bulls are putting out a good prodcut for the fans.. oh wait a minute..
> i wonder what the record is for bein blown out in 3 straight games??


lol


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*oh geez*

i just looked it up yall play at san antonio..
this could get ugly..
its a shame that yall got blown out by 2 teams that arent even in the playoffs.. 
(oh well let me have it guys.. at least yall beat l.a.)


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: oh geez*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> i just looked it up yall play at san antonio..
> this could get ugly..
> its a shame that yall got blown out by 2 teams that arent even in the playoffs..
> (oh well let me have it guys.. at least yall beat l.a.)



LOL YOU ARE SO FUNNY AND COOL!


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

Sorry for blowing you out guys, but we really needed this victory!thanks for being a good sport.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> Sorry for blowing you out guys, but we really needed this victory!thanks for being a good sport.


no problem :grinning: anytime


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Submitted for your approval.
All Bull fans at the next home game chant the following to the Bulls:

More Bull!

Less S!

(S of course refers to the product on the court the last 2 games.  )


More Bull! Less S!
More Bull! Less S!
More Bull! Less S!
More Bull! Less S!
More Bull! Less S!


----------

